# Nelly is a new part owner of the Bobcats !!!



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

I heard that Bob Johnson wanted to give some hip-hop flavor to the uniform and his team. Well i guess he did just that now . . .

"Of the many dreams that I have fulfilled in life, being an NBA owner is certainly one of the biggest achievements,” said Nelly. “To be able to make this move with Bob Johnson, and to be a part of the first-ever minority owned professional sports franchise in history, is a great opportunity."


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

May God help the Bobcats. Hopefully he doesn't make the franschise as bad as his music. :no:


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

they say no to michael jordan and yes to nelly.

with such incredibly astute decision-making, it's quite obvious that franchise is going places.


----------



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> they say no to michael jordan and yes to nelly.
> 
> with such incredibly astute decision-making, it's quite obvious that franchise is going places.


I thought it was Jordan who decided not to join the Bobcats cause he wanted to pursue his goal of being a majority owner.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Man, the Bobcats are going places.... 

We are the beasts of the east...

God I feel like killing myself.
:upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*hiphop flavor? more like hip-pop flavor.*

:no: God damnit I was gonna root for the Bobcats too, a real black owned franchise it had me excited. Then they go and get NELLY? In the immortal words of Kenan....WHYYYYYYYYYYYY?


----------



## g_prince_4_lyfe (Sep 10, 2003)

I say they did this for popularity reasons! Maybe Nelly being part-owner will make up for the horrible season that is yet to come for this Bobcats franchise! :no:


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

props to nelly hopefully he takes this seriously


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Nelly's gonna insert himself to the lineup


----------



## g_prince_4_lyfe (Sep 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Nelly's gonna insert himself to the lineup


Oh worse than that! He'll put his whole St. Lunatics in the lineup! Forget about Okafor! :laugh:


----------



## TheMilkMan (Jul 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Nelly's gonna insert himself to the lineup


no no, nelly is gonna insert himself into every woman in the crowd... I hate him more than you will ever know.


NC PRIDE <strike>BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEOOOTCHHHHH!!</strike>
:nonono:


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Although I have nothing but hatred for Nelly, I think this could help the Bobcats with marketing, and hopefully he is a big enough of a fan to make sure they try and win.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I remember watching him play once a couple of years ago during some celebrity game. Man, Justin Timberlake took him to school. It was embarrassing.


----------



## Outkast (Jul 20, 2004)




----------



## sweet_constipation (Jul 3, 2004)

No disrespect, but how does one intend to run a pro sports franchise when one can't even run a TV network?
B.E.T. is, and has always been a freakin' joke.


As for Nelly, I can't help but think ONLY of the Tip Drill video everytime I hear his name...........and I've only seen it once!


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

Its getting hot in charlotte.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

*This is GRAZY!!*

CHARLOTTE, N.C. -- Rapper Nelly is a part-owner of the NBA's expansion Charlotte Bobcats.

"This is a great opportunity for both the Bobcats and Nelly," Robert L. Johnson, the team's majority owner and the founder of Black Entertainment Television, said Monday in a news release. "Nelly is a great entertainer and a smart businessman and those two traits will serve us well as we prepare to tipoff our inaugural season this fall."

Nelly, whose real name is Cornell Haynes Jr., joins an ownership group that includes former NBA player and executive M.L. Carr; Felix Sabates, owner of NASCAR racing teams, and Hugh McColl Jr., former CEO of Bank of America.

"Of the many dreams that I have fulfilled in life, being an NBA owner is certainly one of the biggest achievements," Nelly said in a release issued by the Bobcats. "To be able to make this move with Bob Johnson and to be a part of the first-ever minority owned professional sports franchise in history is a great opportunity.

"Bob and I share the same commitment to diversity and we are both self-made, having worked up from the very bottom to reach where we are today."

Nelly said he also looked forward to learning the business of professional sports and becoming active in Charlotte.

Recently, he has been a target of women's groups outraged by what they consider misogynistic images in his videos.

This spring, Nelly canceled an appearance at Spelman College, a black women's college in Atlanta, for a charity event after hearing of plans for a protest of his videos.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

This could launch some kind of mania... what do you think of:

1) Usher part-owner of the Knicks?!

2) Jack Nicholson part-owner of the Lakers?!(At Least Shaq would still be there!)

3) Ja Rule part-owner of the Magic?!

4) Justin Timberlake part-owner of the Pistons(Bringin even more tougthness :grinning: )

5) Christina Aguilera part-owner of the Bulls!(Showing then how to get Dirty)

This last one could work... :laugh:


----------



## Outkast (Jul 20, 2004)

This is a joke


----------



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

Get ready for the Bobcats frenzy!! You'll see the Charlotte jersey in every single video of Nelly and his crew . . . The b-boy wannabees, the girlies and all Nelly's fans will find it so cool that Okafor will be one the top jersey sellers   

The man in charge of the marketing for the Bobcats must be the happiest man on earth right now. He doesn't have to worry about the exposure of the team since Nelly's videos will be showed worldwide.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kicito</b>!
> Get ready for the Bobcats frenzy!! You'll see the Charlotte jersey in every single video of Nelly and his crew . . . The b-boy wannabees, the girlies and all Nelly's fans will find it so cool that Okafor will be one the top jersey sellers
> 
> The man in charge of the marketing for the Bobcats must be the happiest man on earth right now. He doesn't have to worry about the exposure of the team since Nelly's videos will be showed worldwide.



bingo.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I hate Nelly. This seems to me like a publicity stunt.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

I can see it now. Nelly rapping the National Anthem with like 40 of his friends all on the court.


----------



## Nejc (May 6, 2004)

Nelly........oh Nelly:no:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Franco 5</b>!
> I can see it now. Nelly rapping the National Anthem with like 40 of his friends all on the court.



:sour: :uhoh: 

And he'll be bouncing up and down nodding his shoulders with strippers on either side of him singing to a half empty stadium lol.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

lets give him a chance b4 we judge him


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Kicito</b>!
> The man in charge of the marketing for the Bobcats must be the happiest man on earth right now. He doesn't have to worry about the exposure of the team since Nelly's videos will be showed worldwide.


That still doesn't make the fact that Nelly is in charge any more pleasing...


----------



## sweet_constipation (Jul 3, 2004)

_"I.....am......#1!!!
no matter if you like it
take it sit down and write it!
I......am......#1!!!

eh eh eh eh..eh eh eh............
now let me ask you man...
What does it take to be number one?
Two is not a winner and three nobody remembers!
What does it take to be number one?
eh eh eh eh..eh eh eh............"_


----------



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> 
> 
> That still doesn't make the fact that Nelly is in charge any more pleasing...


Link (you need to registered if you wanna check) 


*Bobcats Ownership Group*

• Bob Johnson (majority owner).

• Bank of America Corp.

• Wachovia Corp.

• Skipper Beck, partner in Beck Automotive Group.

• M.L. Carr, former NBA player and executive.

• Carlos and Jorge de Cespedes, Astri Group partners.

• Howard Levine, chairman and CEO, Family Dollar Stores.

• Hugh McColl Jr., chairman of McColl Partners.

• *Nelly*, entertainer.

• Felix Sabates, NASCAR team owner, Charlotte Checkers owner, chairman of Trinity Yachts.

• Nelson Schwab III, co-founder of Carousel Capital.

• Anderson Warlick, CEO of leading textile manufacturer Parkdale Mills.

• Ed Weisiger Jr., President/CEO of Carolina Tractor.

• Professional Sports Investment Group, led by managing partners Rev. Claude Alexander and Dr. Spurgeon Webber III


Nelly is not that much in charge of anything. He just put some money in the Bobcats and will probably have no say on the team. But maybe his fame can sell some tickets.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

what percentage of the team does he actually own? Is it like 5% or 50%?


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

At least we will have some entertainment for when we win the championship


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

With the roster you guys have, I just hope you can win a game. :grinning:


----------

